# How many users here are Incels?



## BasedCentrist (Aug 12, 2022)

Surfing around I found out that incels.is heavily overlaps with Kiwifarms. Same goes for leftypol which also overlaps with incels.is. Those losers (hi) spam the "chud" meme everywhere, which makes it even funnier... Anyway, there are many definitions of the term and the faggots in these communities constantly call each other "fakecel", but I think most people should be able to say yes or no, so what's your guess?


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (Aug 12, 2022)

Everyone on this website is an incel. Including me.


----------



## NaziFuzz (Aug 12, 2022)

Nope. What the hell is a fakecel though?


----------



## Dergint (Aug 12, 2022)

There's a 710 page community watch thread on incel.is. How do you differentiate between people who are a part of both communities, and people who only go there to bring content back to the farms?


----------



## Camel joe (Aug 12, 2022)

All of them


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm volcel XDDXDDD


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Aug 12, 2022)

Half the cows here are incels and people go where the milk is 

Don’t be a nigger, nigger


----------



## Catler (Aug 12, 2022)

Given how “lonely men” and “dating” threads seem to go there’s a sizeable chuck who are sexless *and* angry about it.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 12, 2022)

I've been having sex since I was three   





........


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 12, 2022)

I can start naming names, but they won't be happy about it.


----------



## My Earnest Opinions (Aug 12, 2022)

I have sex on a regular basis with different women. My laycount as it currently stands is 74. I used to charge guys money for advice and sometimes even direct assistance with getting laid (with women, not with me).


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Aug 12, 2022)

I don’t know if I’m necessarily what you’d call an incel. My situation is a bit odd I suppose since it has less to do with an inability to be romantic or find a woman and more so an issue of finding a woman I can respect. 

I’m sure there are good respectable women out there. I have no doubt. I’ve just yet to meet one. More often than not it seems most if not all the women I’ve ever met romantically or otherwise such as parents, teachers, etc have had on some level an amount of behavioral and emotional issues that tend to make dealing with them incredibly unpleasant and often detrimental. Now again, this has just been my experience and in spite of this I do believe normal sane women do exist. I just haven’t met one.


----------



## TypicalSemite (Aug 12, 2022)

NaziFuzz said:


> Nope. What the hell is a fakecel though?


Fake incel. 
99% of incels.is users are fakecels.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Aug 12, 2022)

How do you even determine if there is overlap and to what extent?

And no, I've met your mom. Hard to be an incel after that.


----------



## NaziFuzz (Aug 12, 2022)

TypicalSemite said:


> Fake incel.
> 99% of incels.is users are fakecels.


Well, obviously yes but what the hell does it even mean? Is it like Nick Fuentes labeling himself as an incel rather than a volcel that makes him a fakecel???


----------



## TypicalSemite (Aug 12, 2022)

NaziFuzz said:


> Well, obviously yes but what the hell does it even mean? Is it like Nick Fuentes labeling himself as an incel rather than a volcel that makes him a fakecel???


No, it refers to attractive or normal looking people larping as incels. 
This article has more info:








						Fakecel
					

A fakecel is someone who pretends to be, sees themselves as, or just likes hanging out with or defending incels, despite having had sexual relationships in the past.




					incels.wiki


----------



## BasedCentrist (Aug 12, 2022)

TypicalSemite said:


> No, it refers to attractive or normal looking people larping as incels.
> This article has more info:
> 
> 
> ...


And why can't those people be "true incels"? Elliot Rodger for example looked alright, he was just completely fucked in the head.


----------



## FILTH Tourist (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm an autist that struggles with relationships. But I don't hang around incel communities, they just seem to be one big crab bucket.


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Aug 12, 2022)

i guess you can call me a vocel. ive had a few women interested in me over the years but i rejected them for being too fat,too ugly, or too much of a psycho bitch.


----------



## Historical Figure (Aug 12, 2022)

My Earnest Opinions said:


> My laycount as it currently stands is 74.


Assuming you're 16 years old, that's pretty impressive.


----------



## TypicalSemite (Aug 12, 2022)

BasedCentrist said:


> And why can't those people be "true incels"? Elliot Rodger for example looked alright, he was just completely fucked in the head.


Definitions aren't rigid in incel circles. 
For example, when I used to browse incels.is I would regularly see "escortcels" recounting their experiences fucking prostitutes. How they were allowed to stay on the forum is a complete mystery to me. 
A couple of samples:


			https://incels.is/threads/complete-guide-to-escortcelling.1282/
		



			https://incels.is/threads/what-is-your-first-escortcelling-experience-like.8510/
		



			https://incels.is/threads/my-escortcelling-experience-how-i-got-laid.342162/


----------



## My Earnest Opinions (Aug 12, 2022)

Historical Figure said:


> Assuming you're 16 years old, that's pretty impressive.


Thank you


----------



## Penrowe (Aug 12, 2022)

Does it count if you're married?


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Aug 12, 2022)

Nope, got a baker girlfriend


----------



## Ozul (Aug 12, 2022)

Given the amount of autistic diagrams, bullet point lists and short essays I've read on here about 'whamen bad' ...at least a sizeable amount I'd guess.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Aug 12, 2022)

I am a voluntary celibate, just cant be arsed to jump in the dating scene and just do my own dusting. So far its going pretty well on my own, only problem i have developed a habit of talking to my own so when i go out i look like a lunatic.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 12, 2022)

Considering there arent many zoomers here, I don't think there are that many tbh.


----------



## Rear Admiral Butthole (Aug 12, 2022)

No such thing as an incel, no matter what the bots here and on twitter accuse you of.

Unless you're a virgin eunuch or you don't have the means to travel to find some ass to smash, you still always have options; fatties and hoes are usually quite receptive.

Every incel is just a volcel with standards they don't want to breach.


----------



## Windows 10 Upgrade (Aug 13, 2022)

People have got to put their ages and life stage on here before claiming involuntary celibacy.

Anyone studying in High School does not need to be in a relationship or getting "heaps of sex". This is where the whole grooming troonery slippery slope comes in - kids being sexualised earliler than they are supposed to be.  Sure, teenagers have sex, but teenagers DON'T have sex as well, you have no fucking private house, independent income, you're essentally a vassal of your parents .

The All Teens Are Retards Until 25 brain development theory means banging a teen is kind of like banging a Downie, morally.
_
(In b4 teens in this thread chimping out and claiming their high IQ negates their retardation)_


----------



## Wesley Willis (Aug 13, 2022)

The A&N forum is the unofficial club. I didn't think you could troll KF until I visited that place.


----------



## Stan (Aug 13, 2022)

I get plenty of tail, ty for asking


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 13, 2022)

OP is an incel faggot


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 13, 2022)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> I'm volcel XDDXDDD


this but unironically


----------



## PaleTay (Aug 13, 2022)

I live in a bad neighborhood which limits how much I go out. The worst I've ever done I was still having normal guys asking for advice.


----------



## Gunter Hatherer (Aug 13, 2022)

"Involuntary celibate" technically is anyone on the make not currently getting laid. Every human being at some point along the line. 

But I'm assuming you mean self-identified as part of an online culture of that name.

So no. Never.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 13, 2022)

No I'm not an incel. I am single but I enjoy my own company. I enjoy what comes with being single. But I'd like to be in a relationship. I just don't have the balls to initate one.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Aug 13, 2022)

Sometimes I wish I had a low sex drive  

would save me time and money and a lot of dumb decisions


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 13, 2022)

I've done every Kiwi's mom. I am a momcel.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 13, 2022)

Not me, I have really low standards. 
Had she been closer I prolly woulda banged Elaine Miller


Sorry dad


----------



## Wright (Aug 14, 2022)

I don't feel like having sex smh


----------



## Pony! Hugger of People (Aug 14, 2022)

Nope, I do love incels though, they're a great source of entertainment.

I also love to see the regional variations they come up with.  I think my favourite is the gymcel.

Although, I recently met an Indian incel who blamed his mother for his inability to get laid, not the fact he stank like shit, didn't wash himself, only wanted fit white women, and expected them to immediately understand and follow his religion and culture. Nah, it was his mom's fault for leaving him with the servants too much as a child


----------



## Bass (Aug 14, 2022)

Does anyone get laid as much as they want in life?


----------



## cigint (Aug 14, 2022)

Bass said:


> Does anyone get laid as much as they want in life?


It's not healthy for humans to get "as much as they want" of just about anything, and I doubt sex is an exception.


----------



## Backinpogform (Aug 14, 2022)

Nah, there’s a good chunk of them but they mostly stick to Articles & News posting their opinion pieces as ‘news.’  I was pleasantly surprised when I started posting after several years of lurking to find that when they venture out of there to try and sneer at female users?  They actually tend to get slapped into line fairly firmly. Given that the reputation of Kiwifarms is that the men here are savage rapists waiting with baited breath to threaten a woman for encroaching on their manosphere, I didn’t expect that. I thought it would be trial by fire because of the hysterical way people discuss the farms.

I can only speak for myself, but one of the pleasant side-effects of kiwifarms is it forces you to sift between genuinely good and genuinely scummy people which gives you some perspective. This has made me a more tolerant person ironically, because you have blokes stick up for you who before I would’ve assumed hated women before I joined the farms and started interacting. Free speech creates a foundation of respect, in a lot of ways it’s the great equaliser. 

Rate me autistic for my sappy post. What can I say? Kiwifarms has made me more of a peace and love hippie.


----------



## BasedCentrist (Aug 14, 2022)

Backinpogform said:


> Nah, there’s a good chunk of them but they mostly stick to Articles & News posting their opinion pieces as ‘news.’  I was pleasantly surprised when I started posting after several years of lurking to find that when they venture out of there to try and sneer at female users?  They actually tend to get slapped into line fairly firmly. Given that the reputation of Kiwifarms is that the men here are savage rapists waiting with baited breath to threaten a woman for encroaching on their manosphere, I didn’t expect that. I thought it would be trial by fire because of the hysterical way people discuss the farms.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but one of the pleasant side-effects of kiwifarms is it forces you to sift between genuinely good and genuinely scummy people which gives you some perspective. This has made me a more tolerant person ironically, because you have blokes stick up for you who before I would’ve assumed hated women before I joined the farms and started interacting. Free speech creates a foundation of respect, in a lot of ways it’s the great equaliser.
> 
> Rate me autistic for my sappy post. What can I say? Kiwifarms has made me more of a peace and love hippie.


It's almost like people have different opinions. There's many comments shitting on men too, in the end you just see what you want to see.  Also manosphere types, like femcels, are extremely autistic losers who mostly keep to themselves.
Generally I wouldn't give a fuck what anyone here says...


----------



## Backinpogform (Aug 14, 2022)

BasedCentrist said:


> It's almost like people have different opinions. There's many comments shitting on men too, in the end you just see what you want to see.  Also manosphere types, like femcels, are extremely autistic losers who mostly keep to themselves.
> Generally I wouldn't give a fuck what anyone here says...


I agree, once you’re a regular on here the hysteria you see about kiwifarms seems more retarded. People might say no-no words here but I’ve experienced more civility and common decency than is afforded to women on say, reddit, a place that claims to be anti-incel. Like I said, genuine freedom of speech is the great equaliser


----------



## Ingmar Aspergman (Aug 14, 2022)

I’m just autistic


----------



## ñññ (Aug 14, 2022)

What if I'm an incel, but I don't hate women (exclusively) or have the desire of trooning out. Like is it possible to be an incel without that shit?


----------



## eDove (Aug 14, 2022)

Just speculatuon, but I think there're a few more femcels than incels.

Got rated dumb by a Chantal-Follower the second I posted this. Haha.


----------



## BasedCentrist (Aug 14, 2022)

Backinpogform said:


> I agree, once you’re a regular on here the hysteria you see about kiwifarms seems more retarded. People might say no-no words here but I’ve experienced more civility and common decency than is afforded to women on say, reddit, a place that claims to be anti-incel. Like I said, genuine freedom of speech is the great equaliser


I'd argue that plebbit isn't anti-incel, it's just full of creepy "nice guys" who think that simping for random women will get them laid instead of the ones with obvious hateboners. Also 99% of trannies are incels.


----------



## cigint (Aug 14, 2022)

BasedCentrist said:


> I'd argue that plebbit isn't anti-incel, it's just full of creepy "nice guys" who think that simping for random women will get them laid


That's exactly what it means to be anti-incel. Normal people don't care or sperg about incels, unless someone Elliot Rogers himself, then it's a general interest topic for a week.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 14, 2022)

110% with a 10% margin of error.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Aug 14, 2022)

Dergint said:


> There's a 710 page community watch thread on incel.is. How do you differentiate between people who are a part of both communities, and people who only go there to bring content back to the farms?


For that thread specifically? The incels are the ones that argue at length for why women suck, relationships are a crapshoot, hope is cope and the government needs to step in and give them all mandatory girlfriends before they snap. 

As of late they're not even hiding it, but they've always been around in a significant enough fraction of the thread's viewership to earn the thread a (well-deserved) red badge:


----------



## TerrorSperg99 (Aug 15, 2022)

I don’t have anything to offer women right now in my life. So I don’t bother with dating. But I don’t sit around on incel forms and blame women for it.


----------



## BelUwUga (Aug 15, 2022)

TerrorSperg99 said:


> I don’t have anything to offer women right now in my life. So I don’t bother with dating. But I don’t sit around on incel forms and blame women for it.


I'm getting closer to leaving a similar stage in my own life. More important than having nothing to offer, you waste time and potentially do things that harm your future prospects. That's just as antithetical to self-improvement as sperging on a forum about not getting any. Contrary to popular thought, sex isn't an acute need. I almost don't need to include the "acute" qualifier but there's some weird shit like cancer risks with backed up works. But it's like a fraction of a percentage kind of thing. I don't usually recommend listening to women but every single one will talk about how they loathe how man lack self-control.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Aug 15, 2022)

I suppose technically if you're taking care of a chronically ill spouse and not a monster you might be an incel. 

Mostly it just seems like an insult wine aunts use on social media. They type 'incel' but all I hear is 'unzSHELL' and various fat and moist noises over brunch.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Aug 15, 2022)

Do Involuntary Celibate Men realize yet that they are voluntarily celibate in the case of fucking severely ugly Involuntary Celibate Women?

I totally get the '_I'm too ugly to score_' thing.  I agree with them, that is true and rationally appreciated.  However, you yourself won't fuck the ugly girls under the very justifications that make you Involuntarily Celibate.  Therefore they are 100% true for you, you use the logic within your own head where there are severely ugly Involuntary Celibate Women.  However, and this is important.. Severely ugly Involuntary Celibate Women won't fuck you under the very justifications that make them Involuntarily Celibate as well, completing validity of the mental choices people make about undateable people.  Undateable people won't date each other either for the very reasons they sometimes argue shouldn't exist, but they won't give them up in their own choice not to date ugly girls with mental problems.  Or the reverse.



Even in a community of both boys and girls, neither will fuck the other because of the '_eww_' factor in the other.  If within the community, that cannot be overcome, then there is no hope of larger society changing their minds.  They just will not pair off, and leave the rest of us sexual-normies and our marriages alone.

It truly is a hell of those who would have become Monks and Nuns in earlier eras, but we have killed God.  The incel is nothing short of the blood on our hands for the death of religion in the age of enlightenment.  God is dead. God remains dead. And we have killed him.  How shall we comfort ourselves, the murderers of all murderers? What was holiest and mightiest of all that the world has yet owned has bled to death under our knives: who will wipe this blood off us? What water is there for us to clean ourselves? What festivals of atonement, what sacred games shall we have to invent? Is not the greatness of this deed too great for us?  Where once we had a place for every man, under a religious rubric, now we are bare and naked before a Godless world without any lasting solution to the Incel Question.  How can we live with ourselves?


----------



## JamusActimus (Aug 16, 2022)

@WhimsicalTrolli  is a truecel.

Pretty cool if you ask me


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Aug 16, 2022)

Make fun of incels in any of the relevant A&N threads and immediately get feed for your Sneed. There's a lot of incels here.


----------



## cigint (Aug 16, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> There's a lot of incels here.


The quantum incel simultaneously doesn't exist ("involuntary cels are voluntary"), and is everyone on the forums, since all that's needed for one to qualify is to say something triggering.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Aug 17, 2022)

Backinpogform said:


> Nah, there’s a good chunk of them but they mostly stick to Articles & News posting their opinion pieces as ‘news.’  I was pleasantly surprised when I started posting after several years of lurking to find that when they venture out of there to try and sneer at female users?  They actually tend to get slapped into line fairly firmly. Given that the reputation of Kiwifarms is that the men here are savage rapists waiting with baited breath to threaten a woman for encroaching on their manosphere, I didn’t expect that. I thought it would be trial by fire because of the hysterical way people discuss the farms.
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but one of the pleasant side-effects of kiwifarms is it forces you to sift between genuinely good and genuinely scummy people which gives you some perspective. This has made me a more tolerant person ironically, because you have blokes stick up for you who before I would’ve assumed hated women before I joined the farms and started interacting. Free speech creates a foundation of respect, in a lot of ways it’s the great equaliser.
> 
> Rate me autistic for my sappy post. What can I say? Kiwifarms has made me more of a peace and love hippie.


Who in the blue hell are you to be passing judgement over the posters in A&H ?


----------



## Backinpogform (Aug 17, 2022)

Chaos Theorist said:


> Who in the blue hell are you to be passing judgement over the posters in A&H ?


Some stranger on the internet with an opinion


----------



## AMHOLIO (Aug 17, 2022)

If I can request two things from incels who browse this site:

*Don't fall into the incel to troon pipeline*.  You know how ridiculous and miserable they are and how they never get real pussy.  Just be bisexual or something without chopping your genitals off.  It's fine to deprive yourself of coom or something, just don't deprive yourself of a functional penis that pees properly and doesn't need pain killers to sit down (and if you do that now, go get checked son).

*Don't give yourself home surgery.  *This should be obvious.  I can't stop you from "looksmaxxing" but at least do it with a professional and not DIY like some fucking 400 IQs do.  I suggest finding a therapist to talk it out with since it could save you money on plastic surgery you could use on fun stuff like tendies and games in the future.  Coming to terms is cheaper.


Ok, continue inceling.  Shoutouts to MGTOW who may dislike women but seem to be improving themselves for their sake, which is better than incels.  Just don't circlejerk into oblivion like any other online community.


----------



## Rich Evans Ayypologist (Aug 17, 2022)

well there is this thread right here "why are you still single," which is a prime way to have a laugh at how much oversharing people like to do on a forum dedicated to stalking fat retards


BasedCentrist said:


> Elliot Rodger for example looked alright, he was just completely fucked in the head.


the logic is, I think, the rodge would not have been a truecel exactly because if he wasn't a spoiled retard, he could've gotten laid just fine

my guess is it's like truscum shit over in the troon world, where there's a small minority of genuinely-trans people with GD and yet 99.9% are just autists, failures, predators, and fujos


amateur professional lurk said:


> for being too fat,


pass those ones over my way, fellow rich evans avatar


Backinpogform said:


> Given that the reputation of Kiwifarms is that the men here are savage rapists waiting with baited breath to threaten a woman for encroaching on their manosphere, I didn’t expect that.


Trying my best here, I'm working on it


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 17, 2022)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Do Involuntary Celibate Men realize yet that they are voluntarily celibate in the case of fucking severely ugly Involuntary Celibate Women?
> 
> I totally get the '_I'm too ugly to score_' thing.  I agree with them, that is true and rationally appreciated.  However, you yourself won't fuck the ugly girls under the very justifications that make you Involuntarily Celibate.  Therefore they are 100% true for you, you use the logic within your own head where there are severely ugly Involuntary Celibate Women.  However, and this is important.. Severely ugly Involuntary Celibate Women won't fuck you under the very justifications that make them Involuntarily Celibate as well, completing validity of the mental choices people make about undateable people.  Undateable people won't date each other either for the very reasons they sometimes argue shouldn't exist, but they won't give them up in their own choice not to date ugly girls with mental problems.  Or the reverse.
> View attachment 3605285​
> ...


Well, that is the curse of dating: unattractive people are not attractive to other unattractive people. A problem with no solution.

I have noticed that the scummiest people around have no trouble getting laid, just because they tend to be remarkably confident in themselves AND have low standards. Low IQ, lazy, fat, greasy, gross, speds with no future or prospects manage to outbreed many a better man just because they (depending on your perspective) have no standards/are open-minded.


----------



## Backinpogform (Aug 17, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Well, that is the curse of dating: unattractive people are not attractive to other unattractive people. A problem with no solution.
> 
> I have noticed that the scummiest people around have no trouble getting laid, just because they tend to be remarkably confident in themselves AND have low standards. Low IQ, lazy, fat, greasy, gross, speds with no future or prospects manage to outbreed many a better man just because they (depending on your perspective) have no standards/are open-minded.


And _this_ is why Nader Elshamy has a sex cult. Instead of crying online about how hot women are ontologically evil for not fucking a gross guy like him, he threw his bar to the ground and now he acts like he’s some sort of Chad amongst his fat concubines. 

It can be done, incels.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 17, 2022)

Backinpogform said:


> And _this_ is why Nader Elshamy has a sex cult. Instead of crying online about how hot women are ontologically evil for not fucking a gross guy like him, he threw his bar to the ground and now he acts like he’s some sort of Chad amongst his fat concubines.
> 
> It can be done, incels.


Can a man give himself a fetish for fat cows?


----------



## Backinpogform (Aug 17, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Can a man give himself a fetish for fat cows?


I didn’t say you would like it, I just said it could be done


----------



## God of Nothing (Aug 17, 2022)

Probably none, because incel is a cringey 2deep4u self-identification that borders on pronoun nonsense that was hilariously coined by a woman. Most people can get laid. They just don't think it's worth it in the long term. And people who don't get sex are more likely to be frustrated. That's just a biological fact.

The incel thing is indicative of a larger problem in society no one wants to solve, address, or even acknowledge. It'll only get worse. By the time everyone is aware there is a problem, the damage will already be done. That's just how humans deal with problems: we are reactionary creatures.


----------



## Bass (Aug 18, 2022)

cigint said:


> It's not healthy for humans to get "as much as they want" of just about anything, and I doubt sex is an exception.


I was trying to do that thing where you pose a rhetorical question in that fake deep tone.  It just doesn't translate well to text.

You are 100% right, though.


----------



## Wright (Nov 23, 2022)

I'M AN INCEL............................... STONE FUCKIGN COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Nov 23, 2022)

The very best thought experiment is where they put numbers on people's forehead from 1-10 (so they couldn't see themselves). Then leave them to find a member of the opposite sex with as high a number as possible in a room. Of course it presumes a long abandoned society of marriage coupling. But barring some self improvement, aging and life ruination (addictions etc), it's very much what people experience: you go after what you can get and through experience find out your value. Which might be quite low, for some.

The size of inceldom is what has happened in every age that didn't have a strong societally enforced marriage institute. Because why would a woman settle for a man when she can share a better one? And why wouldn't a man with high attraction have multiple woman? But then what do you do with all the incels? Islam had a simple solution and it was part of its success in growing. Instead of letting them cause trouble at home, you gave them weapons and told them to spread islam, conquer their own women from the infidels.

These schemes never work forever and despite the memes, islam isn't right about women. Their excessive woman guarding leads to letting them only marry to trusted allies, which tend to be family members which is part of the reason for the high rates of inbreeding.

Why would the incel thing be a problem anyways? Any man that makes that part of his identity means less competition.


----------



## Fag Albert (Nov 23, 2022)

one day ill be king of the incels


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm not black, so I'm therefore not inside of a cell


----------



## AgendaPoster (Nov 23, 2022)

Imagine being in the same group as Nicole Fuentes.
Seriously now, while I do sympathize with younger males being unable to fuck, I have some middle age XP to share:
- by the time you're 30 sex will be like 10 times less important to you compared to the eternal hornt of the 20s
- having sex with somebody you like is great fun, but other things are just as fun, like working out, getting ahead in a career, or even doing drugs. Ask a heroin IV user about sex and orgasms, they'll laugh at you for having such low standards (don't do heroin btw, it's just good to know as a comparison)
- most male defects can be fixed with working out and some financial stability. Money is incredibly important in most "Western" societies; you can be a great looking 25 yrs old athlete type, but if you're poor, it will destroy your sex life. By the time you're 30 you can look like Adonis if you don't have apartment/house, car and money, you will have severe difficulties getting laid, all women will simply wonder what's wrong with you
Some things cannot be fixed, a good example is being born like Fredrick Brennan, furry and slobbermutt enemy midget extraordinaire. To score in such dire conditions you need to make up in other domains, but these are exceptions.
So don't be an incel. Women are OK if you understand that most of them lean shitlib and are focused on maternal instincts, these days that translates to being a dumb lib most often. Set your expectations accordingly and have some mutual fun.


----------



## Dergint (Nov 23, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> I'm not black, so I'm therefore not inside of a cell


You're in Deep Thoughts in the Autistic Thunderdome. You're in Kiwifarms Jail.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Nov 23, 2022)

Dergint said:


> You're in Deep Thoughts in the Autistic Thunderdome. You're in Kiwifarms Jail.


Aww shiiiiiet


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Nov 23, 2022)

Dergint said:


> You're in Deep Thoughts in the Autistic Thunderdome. You're in Kiwifarms Jail.


----------



## PaleTay (Nov 23, 2022)

There's not much of a social scene where I live, does that count?


----------



## RMQualtrough (Nov 23, 2022)

My Earnest Opinions said:


> I used to charge guys money for advice and sometimes even direct assistance with getting laid (with women, not with me).


Sad.....


----------



## RMQualtrough (Nov 23, 2022)

amateur professional lurk said:


> i guess you can call me a vocel. ive had a few women interested in me over the years but i rejected them for being too fat,too ugly, or too much of a psycho bitch.


Yes the women in my league are ugly like me. I can't possibly be expected to get turned on by a woman in my league. Gross!


----------



## Moths (Nov 23, 2022)

imagine being an incel instead of gettin pussy lmfao
after marriage of course


----------



## SwanSwanson (Nov 24, 2022)

The only requirements for being an incel is 

* Being a someone who wishes to have sexual intercourse
* Not having sexual intercourse 

So just because one doesn't hate women doesn't make them not an Incel.


----------



## AnotherOne (Nov 25, 2022)

Remember guys u cant be an incel if u excel


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 26, 2022)

ñññ said:


> What if I'm an incel, but I don't hate women (exclusively) or have the desire of trooning out. Like is it possible to be an incel without that shit?


Not really. Incel, in any meaningful sense, is a sort of ideology. If you don’t buy into it you’re not an incel.


----------



## Matt Damon (Nov 26, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> The only requirements for being an incel is
> 
> * Being a someone who wishes to have sexual intercourse
> * Not having sexual intercourse


I wouldn't agree with that - I'd be perfectly happy to have sexual intercourse if it jumped into my lap with no implied obligation, but I've had enough sex and endured enough women over the years to decide sex isn't worth the effort required to get it.

That might make me lazy or insufficiently horny, but not an incel.


----------



## feral cat #6385 (Nov 26, 2022)

Penrowe said:


> Does it count if you're married?


God yes.

I am divorced.  I never want anything to do with a woman for the rest of my life.  Getting your dick wet just isn't worth it. I want to retire to a cabin in the woods with a great big FUCK YOU dog.


----------

